# Segitseget kernek vizummal kapcsolatban?!



## pulcsi (2004 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok!
Most talaltam ra errea forumra es ugy latom itt sokkal segitokeszebbek az emberek!Nagyon szepen koszonom!


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 22)

eljkanadaban.com weboldalon Tudsz hasznos informaciokhoz jutni Leslie Lakos-tol;ill zoltan.bertok.com weboldalon.Utobbi igaz Ausztraliaval foglalkozik ,de erdemes nala is erdeklodni.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 25)

Pulcsi, ha van konkret kerdesed, a Lacinak is felteheted, valaszolni fog ra!  
szvsz annyira nem erdekes, kivel-mi tortent a kovetsegen, mivel minden ugy egyedi... <_<


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 27)

Erre csak bologatni tudok,mert tenyleg nagyon segitokesz Lako Laszlo.De szivesen beszekgetnek en is olyan emberekkel akik Lakos Laszlo segitsegevel jutottak ki.De nem azert mert nem bizom benne! B)


----------



## ViC (2004 Szeptember 28)

Én jövőre mennék ki Kanadába és onnan az USA ba egy nyaralásra. 
Lakos Laszlo segítőkész volt mikor írtam neki. :meghajolo 
Írj neki, biztos hasznos tanácsot ad.

Ha szerencsénk van és Kerry betartja igéretét és tényleg eltörli a vízumkényíszert Magyarországgal szemben. (persze ha nyer)


----------



## rena (2004 Szeptember 28)

A profeta szoljon beloled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pulcsi (2004 Szeptember 28)

Hat ha megvalasztjak... bar en tuti ellene szavaznek, eddig se volt a kedvencem, plane hogy ma lattam a Fahrenheitet.
Na ha mexavazzak, akkor se ez lesz az elso dolga, mellesleg a Lengyeleknek lesz kedvezo/-bb. Mi van, ha csak a 4 ev utolso szemesztereben jut eszebe megint, ujabb trukkent?


----------



## ViC (2004 Szeptember 28)

Hát a Fahrenheit alapján sokkal szimpibb mint a mostani góré


----------



## Dzsou (2007 Január 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek!
Egy új tag vagyok(Dzsou)!Szlovákiai magyar srác 26 éves és minden vágyam Kanadában dolgozni és persze élni, de egyedul nem megy!
Nekem is mint sokan másoknak segitségre volna szukségem.
A hivatalos procedúrával már tisztában vagyok de az nagyon bonyolult és nehéz,és semmi garancia arra,hogy kiengednek Kanadába.Arra volnék kiváncsi, van-e valakinek valamilyen ötlete,hogy hogyan kaphatna munkát Kandában egy fiatal,nötlen,dolgozniszeretö,egészséges emberke!
Gimnáziumot végeztem és azóta minimum 3 szakmát sajátítottam el.Bár szakvégzettségem nincs de gyakorlatom annál több.Angolul középfokon beszélek de gyorsan tanulok.
Minden segítséget hálásan köszönök!Írjatok!


----------



## tusika (2007 Június 29)

Sziasztok,en egy uj tag vagyok!Szeretnek valahogy kijutni Kanadaba dolgozni,de mivel Erdelyben lakom ez nem egyszeru es szeretnem ha tanacsot kapnek valakitol ezzel kapcsolatban,hol kezdjem.A problema az ha annak lehet nevezni,hogy 45 eves vagyok es nem igazan szeretik sehol mar ezt akorosztalyt.Van valami otletetek?Koszi


----------



## Genovese33 (2007 Július 2)

*miért ne?*



tusika írta:


> Sziasztok,en egy uj tag vagyok!Szeretnek valahogy kijutni Kanadaba dolgozni,de mivel Erdelyben lakom ez nem egyszeru es szeretnem ha tanacsot kapnek valakitol ezzel kapcsolatban,hol kezdjem.A problema az ha annak lehet nevezni,hogy 45 eves vagyok es nem igazan szeretik sehol mar ezt akorosztalyt.Van valami otletetek?Koszi


 

Kedves Tusika!
21-49 év között a maximum pontszámot kapod! Itt a link, ezen keresztül kiszámolhatod, hogy mennyi pontot tudsz összegyűjteni. Az a lényeg, hogy a 67 pontot elérd.
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/assess/index.asp
Üdv!


----------



## willafighter (2007 Július 4)

Genovese33 írta:


> Kedves Tusika!
> 21-49 év között a maximum pontszámot kapod! Itt a link, ezen keresztül kiszámolhatod, hogy mennyi pontot tudsz összegyűjteni. Az a lényeg, hogy a 67 pontot elérd.
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/assess/index.asp
> Üdv!



Köszi a linket!


----------



## Genovese33 (2007 Július 4)

*még valami*

Ami azért fontos, hogy a munkatapasztalatnál legalább egy év folyamatos munkaviszonyt kell felmutatni (teljes munkaidős). Tehát az nem jó, hogy itt dolgoztam 3 hónapot, amott meg 9-et, és megvan a 12 hónap. Legalábbis én így tudom, ha valakinek más az infója szóljon.


----------



## gizi11 (2007 Augusztus 24)

Kedveseim,ha Angliában élsz de még nem vagy polgár....és kiruccannál 1 hétvégére az USA-ba,akkor is végig kell csinálnod a vizum-cirkuszt?Mert akkor máshova megyünk...


----------



## gizi11 (2007 Augusztus 24)

Első nekirugaszkodásra rosszabb mint az APEH,és úgyhallottam h a vámnál mégsem biztos az átmenetel,hiába van rendben az összes papírod...mire ez a nagy különcködés?!Cáfoljatok meg légyszike....


----------

